#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Interesting Statistics About Sri Lanka's Current Situation - It's Time to Think!

## Bhavya

Do you know what? Our Country has national debt amount of 97.54 million USD and we have 23.21 million total population in our country which means we have huge amount of debt on each one of our head. It's a high time for us to think and do the needful action.


Here are some interesting statics about our country's current situation. After seeing these statics what you think should we do as responsible Sri Lankan citizens ?

----------

